

Open Source 5-Axis CNC mill and plasma cutter - Gelada
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1091976372/open-source-5-axis-cnc-router-and-plasma-machine-p

======
hop
Unless you have to do some crazy undercuts, you'll never need more than 3
axes. And even if you do, you can flip the part. A good Cam program and some
ball endmills will do very complicated 3D machining.

We had a giant 5-axis Thermwood gantry router to make composite tooling - I
think we used the additional axes only once - they are a lot more time
consuming to program and can get out of tolerance much easier.

~~~
Gelada
Although its true that a 3-Axis can do a lot more than people expect with some
creative thought, there is a reason 5 (and higher) axis machines exist. For
some tasks they can be essential.

------
mhb
I think this would appeal to many more people if it were a machine the size of
a Taig or Sherline. Although some of the concepts are transferable, there will
be a lot of issues in building something this size which would not be relevant
to a smaller machine.

Are there really that many people with the kind of space for this and the
items it produces who want to build their own 5 axis mill?

I also wonder how many people need the parts produced by a 5 axis machine with
its enormously greater hardware and software complexity. In most cases you
could design what you need to be built on a 3 axis machine and assemble it.
For under $2000, you can have a lot of fun by buying/assembling a Taig CNC
mill with a 4th axis. 2 1/2D and 3D raster software is not crazy expensive or
complicated.

~~~
cjdavis
Something of this size and cost is perfect for many local hackerspaces to
build and operate.

~~~
mhb
That makes sense. But I still have to wonder how many projects need the extra
1 or 2 axes. Any examples?

------
CalvinoArch
You'd be surprised how much more you can find to do with simultaneous 5 axis,
not to mention how much it can decrease machining time . . . you can use a
relatively huge cutting tool and still get a great finish. \--Cheers!

------
cabacon
Can someone who understands this space well tell me where something like
RepRap (<http://reprap.org/wiki/Main_Page>) compares to this, conceptually?

~~~
Gelada
The central difference is whether the process is by addition or subtraction.
3d printers, like the reprap, add material (for example melted plastic) to
make an object. A router on the other hand removes material from an object
until it is the required shape. As a result you can use many materials (like
wood) that cannot be easily broken up into smaller parts and reassembled.

